# Cleaned my first parking lot



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

I'm not a commercial plow guy- all I've ever done is clean up ranch roads and that sort of thing, but when a friend asked me to help with his lot in town I agreed. It wasn't much, maybe 6-8" deep. He normally does it himself, but was having a problem with his plow. I shot a video of it with my dashcam, and wanted to ask y'all what I could do better. Even though I don't plan to ever plow commercially, I want to be as efficient as I can be.

I think I would've been better off to have started on one side of the lot and pushed it straight off with the blade slightly angled toward the unplowed side until I got to the last pass. Starting in the middle was the wrong way to do it. Opinions?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Push away from the buildings /,doorways first.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

SnoFarmer said:


> Push away from the buildings /,doorways first.


I guess I prefer to make a pass 1-2' away from the sidewalk, building, doorways with the blade angled away first, then make the pass in front of them, also with the blade angled.
I think that this way the snow has the void to roll into and doesn't build up as fast on the blade and flow over the wrong side.

I would have done the sidewalk also with the plow. Looks like plenty of room to start 3/4 of the way and go down. then get the last 1/4 on the way out, going the other way.
Or, if you like to shovel, if it's a light snow, after the first pass, shovel the sidewalk and the transition area out so you can push it without snow pushing back on the sidewalk.
If it's deep snow then you plow the bulk of it first, then clean up (shovel) if needed.
For what it's worth.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I always make 1 or 2 passes then angle away from the building. Less spill off toward the building. Works for back dragging too. Gives you a place to put the snow. I'd have been way closer to the building too. Was that another entrance on the far side of the lot? If so I'd have pushed that in first, so the piles left from that get picked up right with the plowing of the lot. You did fine though. That snow was plowing like it was warmer than 20 degrees, really grabbing the blade like it was starting to melt and wet.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I dont seem to have this issue, I just plow it away,
If there is over 8" Ill make a pass for the reasons above.

But why waist the time. 
A littel speed and it rolls off of the plow.

But then it takes a littel style....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Making a pass a few ft out first pass like said above keeps the sidewalk guys happier. Even more so if they are all clean before you get there.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't take no pass a few feet away, If the blade fills up I just move the pile off to the right back up and finish the pass, Windrow everything to the road and it's over. That's if your worried about it. Mighty short pass to worry about spillage with a little speed. Yes it would be okay if you have unlimited time like the OP.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yea, what do I know, I even clear off the sidewalks myself
I must like making work fer myself .

id shovel or snow blow them out into the lot.

if you let this snow sit it will set up and become harder to move if you waite..
sidewalks then plow the snow. you do know you can move the plow?
et doesn't have to be straight ahead. and if you add wings the chances of spilling back 
can be eliminated even is deeper snow.

no wonder it takes some of you an hr to plow a AC.

enjoy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A lot like that, start by the building, windrow it away all the way to the edge.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SnoFarmer said:


> yea, what do I know, I even clear off the sidewalks myself
> I must like making work fer myself .
> 
> id shovel or snow blow them out into the lot.
> ...


I was agreeing with you, Of course the walks should be cleared and piled in parking area before you move the snow in the lot. To me even with a V it's ridiculous to plow in a straight position. Why do we angle the plow? Hopefully to avoid chasing windrows all day.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> A lot like that, start by the building, windrow it away all the way to the edge.


Bingo..That's the way it's done.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

i was pilling et on without provocation.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

FredG said:


> I don't take no pass a few feet away, If the blade fills up I just move the pile off to the right back up and finish the pass, Windrow everything to the road and it's over. That's if your worried about it. Mighty short pass to worry about spillage with a little speed. Yes it would be okay if you have unlimited time like the OP.


If I knew this before, I had forgotten it. I just did this yesterday morning, was so proud of myself for figuring it out.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

jonniesmooth said:


> If I knew this before, I had forgotten it. I just did this yesterday morning, was so proud of myself for figuring it out.


Glad to help with a refresher course....If you got the time for extra passes, Knock yourself out. lol


----------



## 56FordGuy (May 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. I thought about doing the sidewalk and trying to get closer with the plow, but I couldnt remember if they had those concrete curbs at the end of the parking spaces. I don't think they did, but I should've gotten out and checked. 

That is a second entrance at the end where I was piling snow. Turning in and pushing that into the lot would've been a good idea, then I could circle around the back of the building and come in where I did and go closer to the building. 

The plow is 7'6" with wings that take it out to 9'2". I normally just clear our ranch roads and throw everything to the east because of the wind. I can angle the plow over, make two or three passes up and down and move on the the next one. No real obstacles, backing up, etc. I appreciate the tips, even if I never have to do another parking lot I want to learn as much and develop my technique as best I can.


----------

